# breeding



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

my piranhas aren't breeding but my guppies are sexing, i only put 4 in and now there are 5. could this peer pressure from the guppies sexing make my piranhas think abot it?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Haha well from your signature your p's are a little small to breed!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> my piranhas aren't breeding but my guppies are sexing, i only put 4 in and now there are 5. could this peer pressure from the guppies sexing make my piranhas think abot it?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Peer pressure is a human trait - don't apply it to animals: it makes no sense.

The animal equivalent would be competition perhaps, but piranha's won't start mating because some guppies in their tank do.


----------

